# Weight requirement? if Any



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

So I've read up on some FAQs on the HRD website which pertain to what I'm asking about weight requirement. I am 6' 290 and in the process of training so I can get the weight down. However, because I don't know what would be a "good weight" to be at I haven't set a goal yet and working out without a goal is kinda mutt.

Can someone provide any input on this?

P.S. I just found this forum and will be taking the 5/19 CS Exam! - And like everyone here (it seems) will be making BPD top of the list although I live in Revere. *shrugs*


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

i dont think you have anything to worry about ... Dcorn18 is only 5'10 and weighs around 295lbs


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Start running and set a goal for 180lbs. I think you can do it.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

haha good one PDexplorer...but im 6' and i weigh 175. PD explorer is 5'3" and weight 200 pds. so u dont have anything to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

normal1 said:


> P.S. I just found this forum and will be taking the 5/19 CS Exam! - And like everyone here (it seems) will be making BPD top of the list although I live in Revere. *shrugs*


Selecting Boston PD is a complete & total waste of a pick, unless you live in Boston.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Iraq is hiring!:mrgreen:


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Get to a weight where you feel good.

But don't be a fatty. It's emabarassing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

midwatch said:


> Get to a weight where you feel good.
> 
> But don't be a fatty. It's emabarassing.


:rofl: best advice I've seen yet about this. I agree that picking Boston may be an excercise in futility however it's my dream job, so at least placing my self on the list will make me feel as though I'm on my way towards my goal. Realistically I would hope to go to Lynn if they hire since that's where I "grew up" and I know the city inside and out.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

If you've lived in Revere for a year, put that as your first choice and claim residency. Without residency, all the cities you have mentioned putting down are pretty much useless.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

normal1 said:


> I agree that picking Boston may be an excercise in futility however it's my dream job, so at least placing my self on the list will make me feel as though I'm on my way towards my goal.


Unless you live in Boston, it's statistically impossible for you to get called, so why would you completely waste a pick like that? That's like betting $1000 on the Tampa Bay Devil Rays to win the World Series, when they're 36 1/2 games out with one game left to play.....it's just stupid.

If BPD is truly your dream job, show some commitment and move into the city for the next test.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Unless you live in Boston, it's statistically impossible for you to get called, so why would you completely waste a pick like that? That's like betting $1000 on the Tampa Bay Devil Rays to win the World Series, when they're 36 1/2 games out with one game left to play.....it's just stupid.
> 
> If BPD is truly your dream job, show some commitment and move into the city for the next test.


I respect your opinion but in the end, I'm the one that has to feel good about the decision I make and whatever that is I'm gonna make sure I'm going to be okay with it.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

normal1 said:


> I respect your opinion but in the end, I'm the one that has to feel good about the decision I make and whatever that is I'm gonna make sure I'm going to be okay with it.


You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

normal1 said:


> I respect your opinion but in the end, I'm the one that has to feel good about the decision I make and whatever that is I'm gonna make sure I'm going to be okay with it.


Knock yourself out, but you're certainly not demonstrating the critical decision making skills you're going to need as a police officer.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Look if you want to be a cop that bad it doesnt matter where you get on as long as your on..... And if your just taking the exam just to get on in Boston dont waste your time just look at the way things are going over there.... If I were picky about what dept I wanted to get on I would have been in my 90s before I got on.... Just my .02


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

normal1 said:


> I respect your opinion but in the end, I'm the one that has to feel good about the decision I make and whatever that is I'm gonna make sure I'm going to be okay with it.


What everyone is trying to say is that you have NO chance unless you live in the city of Boston. You and your goals are not going to change the residencey requirement.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

I think Delta784 said it best *" you're certainly not demonstrating the critical decision making skills you're going to need as a police officer".*


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> I think Delta784 said it best *" you're certainly not demonstrating the critical decision making skills you're going to need as a police officer".*


Geesh guys, this is still a forum right? Is everyone still entitled to their own opinions? - I understand where you're coming from, however as I said WHATEVER decision I make and WHEN I make it _ I _ am the one that has to live with it, not you guys. I understand you believe that there is no chance in hell that I will become BPD this time around and that's just great. I'm not goint to say "Oh yeah, you guys are right, I'll just forget about boston for now" just because you guys think that's what I should do. "Demostrating critical decision making skills" you guys don't know me enough to make such assumption, you don't know me enough to know whether I'll be a better cop than you, so please, I was asking for opinions not judgements.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Normal,

I don't care who you pick for your choices; it's your life. As for any weight requirements for CS, there is none. You just have to pass the PAT which as long as you are not a complete POS you can pass. Like some one else said earlier just take pride in your self and try to get into some kind of shape so you feel good about your self. Good Luck.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

normal1 said:


> I'm not goint to say "Oh yeah, you guys are right, I'll just forget about boston for now" just because you guys think that's what I should do. "Demostrating critical decision making skills" you guys don't know me enough to make such assumption, you don't know me enough to know whether I'll be a better cop than you, so please, I was asking for opinions not judgements.


Since everyone else is saying it nicely; I'll say it bluntly: *Are you f'n stupid?*.
If you do not live in Boston, *you have no chance. *Delta is exactly right. If you are going to just throw away a pick because you are stubborn and cant deal with someone telling you that your decision(s) are stupid then stay at whatever job you are at. Good lord. You may have the potential to be a great cop but if you make stupid ass decisions you'll never get there.

As for the weight get down to where you wont be a liability, but an assest, while on the road. There are enough fat bodies wasting space in cruisers already.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

MM1799 said:


> Since everyone else is saying it nicely; I'll say it bluntly: *Are you f'n stupid?*.
> If you do not live in Boston, *you have no chance. *Delta is exactly right. If you are going to just throw away a pick because you are stubborn and cant deal with someone telling you that your decision(s) are stupid then stay at whatever job you are at. Good lord. You may have the potential to be a great cop but if you make stupid ass decisions you'll never get there.
> 
> As for the weight get down to where you wont be a liability, but an assest, while on the road. There are enough fat bodies wasting space in cruisers already.


Thank you guys for your answers Re: the weight I really appreciate it. As far as the list I am done talking about it. Thanks again guys, I really do appreciate your posts.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Good, I'm glad the Troll is done talking about it. Thank God.

_



If you are going to just throw away a pick because you are stubborn and cant deal with someone telling you that your decision(s) are stupid then stay at whatever job you are at.

Click to expand...

_Unless you're currenty working in law enforcement... then you should find a job more suitable to your mental state... you can be the fuckup who can't get my order right at Burger King.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Really mature.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope that's not directed towards me..


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Man you guys are real combative huh


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry it's in my nature. It's difficult to explain, PM HousingCop. :ninja:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm really just trying to get info and may be make some friends... for some reason everyone's picking on the newbie


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

You asked for advice. Advice was dispensed. You didn't like what advice was given. You are taking a civil service exam, and applying for a civil service position, and the candidates are chosen according to civil service rules. There is no way you will be hired by Boston, or Lynn, if you are not a resident of that city. Period. The fact that you are going to waste two of your choices on cities that you have zero chance of getting a card for because "I grew up there" or "It's my dream job" speaks volumes. I may want to be an astronaut, but I'm not going to submit my resume to NASA when the last physics course I took was in high school and the only flying I've done has been on my student pilots license. That would be stubborn and quite stupid. Sort of like wasting a Saturday morning taking a mind dulling standardized test, filling out tons of paperwork, and wishing on a star that the Civil Service or the hiring authority will ignore all the rules and procedures and pin a badge on ya. Now I tell ya, that's really maturity at it's finest. Now, go guard a bridge, Troll.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

normal1 said:


> I'm really just trying to get info and may be make some friends... for some reason everyone's picking on the newbie


Do you know if Boston has a residency requirement?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

normal1 said:


> "Demostrating critical decision making skills" you guys don't know me enough to make such assumption, you don't know me enough to know whether I'll be a better cop than you, so please, I was asking for opinions not judgements.


You came to this board for the opinions of experienced police officers. We've all told you, you're wasting a valuable pick with BPD because there is no possible way you'll be hired. Yet, you're going to do it anyway.

If and when you ever get on the job, you'll be riding with an experienced police officer for your first couple of months, your FTO. Are you going to disregard his/her advice also, if in your rookie mind you don't agree with it?


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> You came to this board for the opinions of experienced police officers. We've all told you, you're wasting a valuable pick with BPD because there is no possible way you'll be hired. Yet, you're going to do it anyway.
> 
> If and when you ever get on the job, you'll be riding with an experienced police officer for your first couple of months, your FTO. Are you going to disregard his/her advice also, if in your rookie mind you don't agree with it?


Delta beat me to it, but one of the best parts of this website the the advise/opinions from *experienced *police officers. If you live in Revere, the only real shot you have is Revere. And even with residency, you will still have to fight for a position. You have no shot at Boston, or Lynn, or anywhere that has significant competition.

People here have asked a legitimate question as to why you would waste 50% of your choices and you get testy with them. Your "goals" do not display common sense decision making, and common sense is fairly important in this line of work. If you don't want brutal honesty, you are definately in the wrong place.

Getting this job is a bitch, you need to maximize your opportunity.

Good luck.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

normal1 said:


> however as I said WHATEVER decision I make and WHEN I make it _ I _ am the one that has to live with it, not you guys.


Your wrong. IF you get on the job and make decisions in this manner, all of your fellow officers have to live with them as well. If you choose to make stupid, rash decisions because you feel it's best for you, You are jeapordizing the safety of everybody around you. As a police officer, all your decisions have consequences and ramifications for everybody.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

4ransom said:


> Your wrong. IF you get on the job and make decisions in this manner, all of your fellow officers have to live with them as well. If you choose to make stupid, rash decisions because you feel it's best for you, You are jeapordizing the safety of everybody around you. As a police officer, all your decisions have consequences and ramifications for everybody.


I think all of you are forgettng that the request for an opinion wasn't regarding whether or not I should put Boston or Lynn or whatever freaking city on my list, the request for opinions was for whether there is generally a weight requirement in PDs or during the process to become a P.D. If you guys felt that being nousy and addressing something that wasn't ON TOPIC was something that you needed to do then you can go ahead and bash all you want, again, I wasnt asking for your opinion about what city to go to or what to do with the exam.

Let's address the issue of "troll" - I could give a rat's a$$ if you think I'm a troll, my concern is for the people you deal with everyday because dealing with someone you who dont know (me and the other people you deal with everyday at work) in the manner that you guys have shown here is just unacceptable. I could understand if I was being mouthy or bitchy, however I've not shown one ounce of disrespect to the "experienced officers" in this forum, but rather have asked legitimate questions and have received _some_ legitimate answers, the rest of the answers have been off topic and completely irrelevant.

The bottom line is, because I wasn't asking for opinions regarding what city to put on the list it is off-topic and therefore I will be stubborn in answering anything regarding that... I dont care how Ilogical it is to put boston or lynn or whatever city on that list because this thread isnt about that. You are not going to force me to answer something that has no place in this thread, someone decided to address something that was completely off-topic here, THAT's a troll.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

normal1 said:


> I think all of you are forgettng that the request for an opinion wasn't regarding whether or not I should put Boston or Lynn or whatever freaking city on my list, the request for opinions was for whether there is generally a weight requirement in PDs or during the process to become a P.D. If you guys felt that being nousy and addressing something that wasn't ON TOPIC was something that you needed to do then you can go ahead and bash all you want, again, I wasnt asking for your opinion about what city to go to or what to do with the exam.
> 
> Let's address the issue of "troll" - I could give a rat's a$$ if you think I'm a troll, my concern is for the people you deal with everyday because dealing with someone you who dont know (me and the other people you deal with everyday at work) in the manner that you guys have shown here is just unacceptable. I could understand if I was being mouthy or bitchy, however I've not shown one ounce of disrespect to the "experienced officers" in this forum, but rather have asked legitimate questions and have received _some_ legitimate answers, the rest of the answers have been off topic and completely irrelevant.
> 
> The bottom line is, because I wasn't asking for opinions regarding what city to put on the list it is off-topic and therefore I will be stubborn in answering anything regarding that... I dont care how Ilogical it is to put boston or lynn or whatever city on that list because this thread isnt about that. You are not going to force me to answer something that has no place in this thread, someone decided to address something that was completely off-topic here, THAT's a troll.


Mark my words, kid; you stand a very slim chance of ever being a cop, and if some agency makes the huge mistake of hiring you, you're going to be the typical "20-year rookie", who no one is going to want to work with. One definition of insanity is doing something in the face of overwhelming evidence that it makes no sense whatsoever.

So....rock on. Go ahead and choose Boston. Also be sure to use your other picks for Lynn, Quincy, and Brockton, because that will show us.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I say go for it, put Boston and Lynn. Fuck these guys they don't know what they are talking about. I mean what would people on the job know about getting on it. Your hard-headedness and lack of respect for veteran officers shows that you are not cut out for this job. Therefore, please put Boston and Lynn that way you will insure that you NEVER get on this job and we will never have to work with you.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

We all tried to help Fatso1 I mean Normal1. If he doesent want to listen let him eat cake lol, I mean he even made a racial comment this morning so it just go's to show you. Id rather have John Q Public with his ltc as back up than this troll. Save your Taco Bell paycheck and dont take the exam save that seat for someone who isnt mentally ill. Here's some advice try mall security there all ways looking for a few good "whackers" or if you perfer "trolls". Good luck stupid1


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Normal1 is no longer a member of MassCops so we can end it now.

Thread Locked


----------

